# Size dig box?



## precious26 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am trying to think of new ways to enrich the lives of my three male rats. So far they love the pool I made them and enjoy fishing for peas. I tried to make a fabric version of a ball pit since I thought the ball pit for ferrets at Drs. Foster and Smith was very cute. But they they did not seem to enjoy a box full of fabric pieces. 

So I decided to make a dig box! I ordered Eco Earth bricks and Pet Grass Medley grass seeds since after lots of research these options seem safe for my ratties. But I am not sure what size box to get! I been shopping for dish tubs but was wondering what size people use for their rats so dirt doesn't fly all over (I am not sure how much soil one Eco Earth brick is so I need a box that fits that too) So anyone have a suggestion? I only found one site saying measurements but cant find a dish tub that big.

Also, how long can I keep the soil before replacing in with need grass? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## AmbientWanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm no expert here, but personally I would go for the biggest tub I could get hold of and have a large sheet of plastic (like a cheap shower curtain) under the tub for when soil does come over, because it will. I'd also probably cut a hole in the side, a few inches above the soil with a ladder or something, so that they can get in and out quite easily. They don't have to rely on you taking them in and out then? 
I have no idea about how often you have to change it, but when I read about making a digging box for rats, I also read that they prefer it when the grass is well rooted in to the soil, so the older it tends to be the better. The person also mixed seeds in and made it a foraging box. It was very good really!


----------



## CraniumRex (Aug 20, 2016)

I read on one site (ratropolis) using a tallish sterilite or similar type of transparent bin with a lid works nicely. You can cut a hole in the lid and they can climb in and out. I believe the Eco Earth bricks will tell you by volume how much they will expand so you know how many litres size container you need and still leave a nice big gap at the top they can move around in. You could also use a lower bin like a dish tub and set it inside something else (I am thinking of using the under the washing machine tubs you can get) but they are quite large! You could also use a high-side cat box!

Also, if they don't like fabric, have you tried crumpled up or shredded newspaper with treasures to find? Messy but fun!


----------



## precious26 (Sep 13, 2016)

The ladder idea is great! I did not even think of that! It would make it easier for them and myself if they can freely go in and out at will. Thanks for the tip about the seeds, so they can forage, and the plastic sheet. Both things never crossed my mind XD.


----------



## precious26 (Sep 13, 2016)

I will have to try crumpled up paper or shredded paper. They don't even want to touch the fabric play box i made them. Adding a few treats to the paper pile is an awesome idea to encourage them to play!


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

I used an old 20 gallon aquarium for a dig box. I put a bunch of bricks in there as a 3D maze with a lot of space between ( and a stable structure). Then I mixed sand and peat moss with a little water to make a good diggable texture and filled it in between the bricks. The rats really liked it and made underground chambers where they could hang out. I could see them through the glass. It was hilarious to watch them dig. Eventually I had to make it be just the bricks because I was getting worried that the air down there wasn't fresh enough, but they had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Rat Feng Shui said:


> I used an old 20 gallon aquarium for a dig box. I put a bunch of bricks in there as a 3D maze with a lot of space between ( and a stable structure). Then I mixed sand and peat moss with a little water to make a good diggable texture and filled it in between the bricks. The rats really liked it and made underground chambers where they could hang out. I could see them through the glass. It was hilarious to watch them dig. Eventually I had to make it be just the bricks because I was getting worried that the air down there wasn't fresh enough, but they had a lot of fun with it.


can you please post a picture of that if you have one?If you make the same thing again,but with a plastic tub instead of a glass aquarium,maybe you could put some holes in the sides and put pvc pipes in the holes for fresh air,so when they dig they might dig to a air hole.


----------



## precious26 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rat Feng Shui said:


> I used an old 20 gallon aquarium for a dig box. I put a bunch of bricks in there as a 3D maze with a lot of space between ( and a stable structure). Then I mixed sand and peat moss with a little water to make a good diggable texture and filled it in between the bricks. The rats really liked it and made underground chambers where they could hang out. I could see them through the glass. It was hilarious to watch them dig. Eventually I had to make it be just the bricks because I was getting worried that the air down there wasn't fresh enough, but they had a lot of fun with it.


That sounds amazing! I have a 10 gallon aquarium on hand so maybe I will put the soil and seeds in that and attach a ladder leading in and out. Then, like you said, I can watch them dig ;D


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments about this. I got the idea from a rat website called rat behavior dot org a long time ago. I am afraid the photo would not show a lot because the aquarium had a lot of minerals on the glass. I would think there are many ways to do it that the rats would like, as long as the bricks are stable and won't cave in. Be aware, when they dig they will fling the dirt backward a long way so it will be messy. Mainly my fresh air concerns were about the same problem as stale bedding. 

As a matter of fact I have a new rat that doesn't like to run on the wheel and is getting fat. I need to set this up again. I will try to take pictures if possible.


----------

